# play with fire



## Encolpius

It means you act in a way that is not sensible and take dangerous risks. 
Do all languages use that expression? 
Hungarian does. 

*Hungarian*: a tűzzel játszik


----------



## la_machy

Español:

*'Jugar con fuego'.*


*Saludos*


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

In Dutch: met vuur spelen.
(same idea, same words)

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## phosphore

Serbian:

igrati se vatrom


----------



## rusita preciosa

Russian: *играть с огнем* [igrat s ogniom], to play with fire, same exact meaning


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese:

Brincar com fogo.


----------



## DearPrudence

French:
*jouer avec le feu* (same image)


----------



## Favara

Catalan: _Jugar amb foc_ (same exact words, same exact meaning)


----------



## RaLo18

In Hebrew:
לשחק באש (_le'sakhek be'esh_) - to play with fire.


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:
Παίζω με τη φωτιά (P*e*zo me ti fotç*a*)
Same words, same meaning.


----------



## jana.bo99

Slovenian:

play with fire - igrati se z ognjem

Play with fire: 
means here that some man (or woman) is flirting with somebody but is not thinking about serious relationship.


----------



## Hakro

Finnish:
*leikkiä tulella *(direct translation)


----------



## federicoft

Italian: _giocare con il fuoco_. Same meaning, both literally and figuratively.


----------



## Nizo

The expression _ludi kun la fajro _(to play with fire) is used* Esperanto* and may be found in the primary dictionaries of the language.


----------



## mataripis

Tagalog: huwag maglandi sa apoy.


----------



## LilianaB

_Nie igraj z ogniem_ in Polish.


----------



## DearPrudence

LilianaB said:


> _Nie igraj z ogniem_ in Polish.


LilianaB, is this a literal translation of "play with fire"? If not, what does it mean literally?


----------



## LilianaB

Do not play with fire. Nie igraj is kind of archaic for do not play.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Hello everybody 

In Italian: "Giocare col fuoco" (exactly the same nuance)


----------



## snoopymanatee

Same words and same meaning also in Turkish;

_Ateşle oynamak_. --> _To play with fire._


----------



## mataripis

mataripis said:


> Tagalog: huwag maglandi sa apoy.


hello to everyone!. This saying is not  a literal translation about playing with fire. In Tagalog, this has the meaning " never play/ fool the emotions/feelings of a person". It has something to do with courtship with someone even you have already one.


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

hrát/zahrávat si s ohněm


----------



## djara

Arabic: *يلعب بالنار yal3ab bin-naar, same words and meaning*


----------



## Encolpius

German --- mit dem Feuer spielen

Japanese --- ???


----------



## 涼宮

In Japanese it's 火遊び _hiasobi _(fire play) but it's used for relationships, take a risk in having an affair, and it can also be used for anything considered immoral. It's also used in its literal sense, when talking about kids and all that. So it seems it's similar to the Slovenian meaning. 

For the general risk taking meaning I know not of any expression and I didn't find any either. You'd simply describe something with words like 危険 _kiken_ (dangerous) and ヤバイ yabai (Col. risky, bad, amazing, cool).


----------



## Luxiaofeng

Vietnamese does, too.

"Đừng đùa với lửa" (Do not play with fire). We do have another expression as "Chơi dao có ngày đứt tay" (Lit. If you keep messing up with the knife, you'll cut your fingers eventually).

LXF.


----------

